

Ask HN: Best analytics tools for SaaS? - gsiener

I'm working on a B2B SaaS app (rails) and it seems like there's an overwhelming number of options -- KISSMetrics, MixPanel, HubSpot, Clicky, Chartbeat, Hummingbird, A/Bingo, CrazyEgg, Optimizely, even good ol' Google Analytics.<p>Has anyone figured out a good working set of tools that pair well and don't lead to bits of the user experience across many different platforms?<p>Where does all the talk about these different services happen? (irc, forums, blogs, etc.)
======
charliepark
If you're looking at optimization apps, there's a bundle for sale for the next
~24 hours at <http://appsumo.com/>, where you can get Performable, CrazyEgg,
Visual Website Optimizer, Clicky, and UserTesting for $25. They aren't _full_
licenses, but you're still getting $500+ worth of apps for $25. If you only
convert one new user because of the tools in the package, it'll have paid for
itself.

I don't know of a centralized site where people talk about specific UX /
funnel optimization apps, but would love to know of such a place.

------
ManuJ
check out some pointers at [http://answers.getapp.com/Looking-Web-Analytics-
software-ser...](http://answers.getapp.com/Looking-Web-Analytics-software-
services-q618.aspx)

